# The Proper Potato



## GinnyPNW (Sep 14, 2021)

For many years, I've been of the mind that one should use the proper potato for any given dish.  I've always used Russets for baking, waxy (white, gold or red skins) for potato salad, and so on.  Until recently.  We had friends over for a BBQ and they brought their homemade potato salad.  It was very tasty.  When I asked about the recipe, she said she uses Russet.  Who knew!?  

So, opinions?  Is there such a thing as the proper potato for salads, baking, casseroles?  Or should we try new things, every now & then?


----------



## Bitser (Sep 22, 2021)

Never keen on russets.  The skin is leathery and often scabby.  Since we don't eat much in the way of steaks, etc. we seldom bake potatoes.  

For years, I've grown Yukon Golds, which have a thin skin and store well, and various red potatoes.  This year's crop is La Soda from Gurney's.  The Yukon Golds are my all-purpose spud, while the reds are good for boiling, potato salad, etc.







They get cellared in a basement closet, in greenhouse flats with good air circulation.  The reds last 'til March, while the Yukon Golds are still good into early June.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 22, 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?q=UK+proper+potatoes+for+dishes&oq=UK+proper+potatoes+for+dishes&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.9137j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.potatogoodness.com/potato-types/

I´ve left you something to read here! There´s probably a better choice for certain dishes, but in the end, it´s up to you. At least these links give you a guide.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 30, 2021)

The answer is, there is definitely the proper potato for every dish, and it's called the one you like, not the one somebody decided you should use.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 1, 2021)

As a person who loves potatoes in all its glorious forms (roasted, mashed, chipped, crushed, baked, sliced, crisped and anything I have missed in this list), I have to say it _mostly_ doesn't matter what potato you use.   But sometimes it does.    If you know your spuds, you cook them for the dish you are preparing.    So if you know they are a "floury" type, you parboil them less if you are making a roast potato because they will fall apart.  (It is very difficult to make roast potatoes from floury spuds - but if you are in a pinch, then you can.)  If you want to make mash with a non-floury potato you will have to cook it for longer than a recipe states because they will be deeply unpleasant otherwise.   

My "all rounder" spud is a red called Desiree.   It works well for both roasted and mashed.  Just adjust that initial cooking time.   

For a potato salad, you need a good, solid spud - a Charlotte is my favourite. It's a similar size to a baby potato, but is full grown so has a full grown potato flavour.  No need to peel, just cook it till soft and it will keep its texture and keep well in the fridge until needed.

I am not an expert in potatoes. I don't grow them (though I keep trying).  I am just a fan of them and have experimented a lot with them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Hi Katy! Soup. You forgot soup. I make one kind that is basically runny mashed ladled over small chunks of cheddar cheese, topped with tiny mince of a sweet onion, and drizzled with a bit of cider or malt vinegar. Warms you to your toes!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 1, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi Hi Katy! Soup. You forgot soup. I make one kind that is basically runny mashed ladled over small chunks of cheddar cheese, topped with tiny mince of a sweet onion, and drizzled with a bit of cider or malt vinegar. Warms you to your toes!



I knew I forgot something!   Thanks CG!  

So wait, I was thinking potato is a good thickener for soups, but this is something else...    

I have copied it and will duly try it.   "runny mashed potato" as a recipe ingredient....   so just overcook the potato?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Here's what I've learned along the way.

When using Russets in a Soup or a Stew, they do not freeze well.
When re-heating they disintegrate. 
So for me there's a choice, if I want to keep some texture to the Spud portion of said Soup or Stew, either eat the whole pot today (and share too ) or use a waxier Potato for freezer storage.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Another option that I've been keeping in my larder since the World tilted on it's axis ... canned Potatoes.



I use them alot in soups, like this one from Beth.
New Mexico-style Chicken and Green Chile Stew, 
DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 1, 2021)

It's just a tad more than that, *Katy*. I usually use a fluffy potato like a
Russet because it will practically melt into the water - but don't cook it long enough for the slices to fall apart. Any old (and I do mean old - wrinkly ones work good, too) potato will work. Anyway, a recipe in bullet points:

-peel and slice enough potatoes for as many people as you are feeding, plus one more
-when very tender, drain off AND SAVE the cooking water
-mash potatoes until lumps are gone
-slowly add back water to the mash until it is very loose
 --you can substitute some milk for the water if you want to make it richer or bump up the nutrition
-melt some butter in a pan, then add enough flour to make a golden brown roux for thickening
  --do not skip this step. You might think it would just be easier to add less liquid to the mashed potatoes. It would work OK, but the flavor with the roux does make the soup a little richer tasting.
- add roux to simmering potato water and cook until thickened a bit. You don't want runny, but you don't want fork-able mashed

While the spuds are cooking, cut up cheese such as cheddar. The more flavorful, the better - especially if it has a bit of a bite. Pile those in the bottom of a bowl and pour the soup over when it's ready.

Sprinkle a little bit (one or two tablespoons) of finely minced onion. I've used yellow cooking, shallots, and sweet onions and prefer the sweet the best. I do not like raw onion, but this soup really needs them and it actually works for me.

You can splash a bit of vinegar on top of it all. I prefer cider or malt, but I have tried it with white, balsamic, and white balsamic. Apple is my favorite.

I suppose you can dress the soup up with other toppings. Bacon or tiny ham chunks come to mind. But I've never done that. It's a simple soup, but it is just so danged satisfying. In fact, I think I might make it sometime this weekend!

And...in the time it took you to read this, there's a pretty good chance you could have made the soup!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 1, 2021)

For thickening soups, often, I will take some of the soup (a cup or so), run it thru the super blender and just add it back to the soup.  No change in flavor, but it is slightly thicker all the same.  Ta-da!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's just a tad more than that, *Katy*. I usually use a fluffy potato like a
> Russet because it will practically melt into the water - but don't cook it long enough for the slices to fall apart. Any old (and I do mean old - wrinkly ones work good, too) potato will work. Anyway, a recipe in bullet points:
> 
> -peel and slice enough potatoes for as many people as you are feeding, plus one more
> ...



I am definitely going to try this CG.    I don't generally make soup.  But this is so unusual, it has piqued my curiosity!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Another option that I've been keeping in my larder since the World tilted on it's axis ... canned Potatoes.
> 
> View attachment 49091
> 
> ...



Agreed.  Canned potatoes are dead useful to have in the cupboard.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2021)

For whatever reason, I really don't care for the flavor of canned potatoes.  I like canned sweet potatoes though.  I don't find the flavor of potatoes bad in canned stew, or soups, just canned new potatoes.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 10, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For whatever reason, I really don't care for the flavor of canned potatoes.  I like canned sweet potatoes though.  I don't find the flavor of potatoes bad in canned stew, or soups, just canned new potatoes.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'm with you on the canned sweet potatoes!  I love them. Fortunately, I have a recipe for fresh that is even better, but still reminiscent of canned.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm with you on the canned sweet potatoes!  I love them. Fortunately, I have a recipe for fresh that is even better, but still reminiscent of canned.



Sadly, due to kidney issues, i can no longer eat sweet potatoes, or winter squashes.  I also love mashed rutabaga, with a bit of grown sugar, butter, and black pepper (along with bread stuffing/dressing, my favorite Thanksgiving side dish).   Rutabaga is also one of the foods I now have to avoid.  Potatoes have to be soaked for three hours, or more, then double boiled to remove the potassium before I can eat those.  Kidney issues are so restrictive.

Eat healthy, and avoid high fructose corn syrup.  Move that body, whether it be through outdoor activity, dance, the gym, martial arts, whatever.  Highly processed foods can kill you, literally.  Don't make the mistakes I made.  I was very active, and so thought I could eat whatever I wanted.  I didn't eat a lot of sweets, but too much breads, pasta, refined starchy foods.  I am now paying the price.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 10, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Sadly, due to kidney issues, i can no longer eat sweet potatoes, or winter squashes.  I also love mashed rutabaga, with a bit of grown sugar, butter, and black pepper (along with bread stuffing/dressing, my favorite Thanksgiving side dish).   Rutabaga is also one of the foods I now have to avoid.  Potatoes have to be soaked for three hours, or more, then double boiled to remove the potassium before I can eat those.  Kidney issues are so restrictive.
> 
> Eat healthy, and avoid high fructose corn syrup.  Move that body, whether it be through outdoor activity, dance, the gym, martial arts, whatever.  Highly processed foods can kill you, literally.  Don't make the mistakes I made.  I was very active, and so thought I could eat whatever I wanted.  I didn't eat a lot of sweets, but too much breads, pasta, refined starchy foods.  I am now paying the price.
> 
> ...



I'm very sorry to hear of your health issues and restrictions too.  And, I totally agree with you on the HFCS and highly processed foods.  My father taught me these things, growing up.  My mother had other thoughts though.  Sigh.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2021)

My wife thought that foods like spaghettios were part of a well balanced diet, and insisted on having highly processed junk food in our home.  Fortunately, I was always the cook, and made sure there was fresh veggies, high quality proteins, legumes, fresh fish, and a wide variety of foods, and lots of dairy.  My kids grew up strong, and healthy, and thankfully, know more about good nutrition than I did, even though I made the best that I could with the knowledge I had.

Example, wifes sloppy joe recipe - 1 can Campbell's tomato soup mixed with 1 lb. browned ground beef.

Chief's sloppy joe recipe - 
*Ingredients:*
1‑4 oz. can tomato paste
1‑6 oz can Tomato Sauce
1‑12 oz. can dark red kidney beans
½ clove minced garlic
½  medium yellow onion, diced
3 heaping tbs. chopped green pepper
1/4 cup dark brown sugar (for Diabetics, substitute an equal 
    amount of Splenda brand sweetener and a tsp. of molasses)
1 tsp. Chili Powder
½ tsp. Salt
1 tbs. Worcestershire Sauce
1 bay leaf, crumbled
2 tbs. olive oil
1 lb. ground beef

Which would you rather eat"

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 10, 2021)

No brainer there, Chief!  And, I'm going to try your recipe soon too.  Nothing on the list that I don't always have on hand...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 10, 2021)

Potatoes are available all year round, 24/7. I have to admit, I would never, ever buy a can of potatoes. Never. 
Still - everyone to their own - that´s what makes the world go round.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 16, 2021)

I think I am about to be lynched for saying this, but I can happily create a quick lunch for myself by chopping half a tin of tomatoes and boiling them for a few minutes with petit pois, then stirring in a load of grated cheddar cheese.  Quick grind of black pepper and I am a happy bunny!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> I think I am about to be lynched for saying this, but I can happily create a quick lunch for myself by chopping half a tin of tomatoes and boiling them for a few minutes with petit pois, then stirring in a load of grated cheddar cheese.  Quick grind of black pepper and I am a happy bunny!



Lynched; you mean applauded.  Add a bit of basil nd you have an amazing soup.  Even without the basil, its very tasty.  Simplicity is often the key to enjoying the full flavor of a food.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 16, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Lynched; you mean applauded.  Add a bit of basil nd you have an amazing soup.  Even without the basil, its very tasty.  Simplicity is often the key to enjoying the full flavor of a food.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I love fresh basil!   Run out for this year, but I might consider chopping in a tiny bit of fresh oregano (which is now growing on my kitchen windowsill where my summer basil was until recently.)    Nice tip!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 16, 2021)

It sounds pretty great to me too!  And I agree with the basil too.  I store my overage of basil in the freezer and use it in things like this soup.  Of course, a spread of pesto on a piece of toast might work too.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 16, 2021)

Potatoes with pesto is something made in heaven. 
I don´t get much of a choice over here, where potatoes are concerned, but I DO have a huge basil plant in the kitchen garden. Evry 3 months or so, I prune it, make two or three ( or sometimes more) jars of pesto, and that´s that.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 17, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> I think I am about to be lynched for saying this, but I can happily create a quick lunch for myself by chopping half a tin of tomatoes and boiling them for a few minutes with petit pois, then stirring in a load of grated cheddar cheese.  Quick grind of black pepper and I am a happy bunny!





Why would you boil Tomatoes?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 17, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Why would you boil Tomatoes?



To easily remove the skin, and make a soup.  They are like canned stewed tomatoes, only better as you can add you favorite seasonings.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Why would you boil Tomatoes?



I think to cook the peas and melt the cheese.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 17, 2021)

Chief, since Katy said "...half a tin..." I would think that the skins were already removed. 





KatyCooks said:


> I think I am about to be lynched for saying this, but I can happily create a quick lunch for myself by chopping half a tin of tomatoes and boiling them for a few minutes with petit pois, then stirring in a load of grated cheddar cheese.  Quick grind of black pepper and I am a happy bunny!


Katy dear, since this thread is about potatoes, did you really mean to say tomatoes? Or did autocorrect strike? Potatoes and peas sounds so much better, especially with lots of cheese.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 19, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Why would you boil Tomatoes?



Well of course, I wouldn't!    Looking back at my post, I typed tomatoes instead of potatoes for some bizarre reason!    Doh!


----------



## dcSaute (Oct 20, 2021)

there exists - no debate valid - 

high starch
low starch
"all purpose" starch,,,, potatoes


the character of the end dish determines - if the cooks has a clue or cares . . .  which potato variety to use.


for a German style oil&vinegar dressing potato salad, ueber low starch is needed.
for a 'creamy style' potato salad, a high starch potato works better.


for those who do not know/recognize the differences.... some research is required.
there are differences.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 23, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Chief, since Katy said "...half a tin..." I would think that the skins were already removed. Katy dear, since this thread is about potatoes, did you really mean to say tomatoes? Or did autocorrect strike? Potatoes and peas sounds so much better, especially with lots of cheese.



Yep CG, you are correct!   

Sadly I suspect Chief will now want to lynch me, but I have to say, I like his suggestion to put fresh basil on my "quick fix" tinned POTATO lunch!   (I am happy to put Basil on many things.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> Yep CG, you are correct!
> 
> Sadly I suspect Chief will now want to lynch me, but I have to say, I like his suggestion to put fresh basil on my "quick fix" tinned POTATO lunch!   (I am happy to put Basil on many things.)



Nah, I won't lynch ya.  Just send me some Nanaimo Bars.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 23, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Nah, I won't lynch ya.  Just send me some Nanaimo Bars.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, I am doomed to disappoint you - I have never heard of a a Nanaimo Bar!   

So I looked it up and it isn't something I would be rushing to make either!  

I could run away but I am not a coward, so I request a reprieve from lynching.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> Chief, I am doomed to disappoint you - I have never heard of a a Nanaimo Bar!
> 
> So I looked it up and it isn't something I would be rushing to make either!
> 
> I could run away but I am not a coward, so I request a reprieve from lynching.



I am taught in my beliefs that we are to forgive al, and to judge no one.  So, I believe you are safe.  Besides, of the many, many knots I know how to tie, a noose isn't one of them.

Oh, and as for the Nanaimo Bar, you really have to make this for a holiday treat.  They are delicious.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 23, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I am taught in my beliefs that we are to forgive al, and to judge no one.  So, I believe you are safe.  Besides, of the many, many knots I know how to tie, a noose isn't one of them.
> 
> Oh, and as for the Nanaimo Bar, you really have to make this for a holiday treat.  They are delicious.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Sir, you are a gentleman and I thank you.   

As for the Nanaimo Bar, I fear we may have to continue to disagree.  I appreciate the nuts, but the rest of the ingredients lead me to suppose this to be a very sweet confection?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> Sir, you are a gentleman and I thank you.
> 
> As for the Nanaimo Bar, I fear we may have to continue to disagree.  I appreciate the nuts, but the rest of the ingredients lead me to suppose this to be a very sweet confection?



It is..  I have a really good cheesecake recipe that isn't so sweet.  It costs $20 to make it though.

Take a look at your Pm's.  I've left you a message.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 30, 2021)

SunnyWave said:


> I find that Russet is a kind of universal sort that fits everything: frying, baking, boiling. It's not watery, and gets soft and mashy when cooked. Might be just a personal preference, but that's what I really love the most.



Thanks SunnyWave and welcome to DC!


----------

